# cerekote supressor



## devolve (Aug 24, 2017)

anyone know the rules on sending a suppressor to a place to get coated? 
over state lines, in state? not sure what I can do, I send firearms to my rifle builder in TX all the time but an NFA item seems a little more dicey


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 25, 2017)

*middle ga.*

oakridge custom finishing

http://www.oakridgecustomfinishing.com/

this is as far as you need to go

s&r


----------



## Slingblade (Oct 22, 2017)

Anyone you send it to will need their SOT to recieve and handle NFA items.


----------



## scott stokes (Nov 20, 2017)

Take it Chestatee Firearms they will do it.Dahlonega GA


----------

